# last day of deer season



## Evan (Oct 31, 2009)

i made it out in the blazer bought an hour before sun up. this is how it went.

drive by windmill as the sun comes up





park at the ridge top over looking town.




hike to this draw were i spotted a few deer.
this pic is looking directly from where the 220 fired a single 53gr triple shock. i made the shot laying on the ground with the bipod. 250-300ish




then the work starts




finaly to the blazer after i moved it to the bottom of this drainage




then in garage, fabbed quick redkneck deer hanger from scrapts of steel i had laying around. deer looks just like this right now
im resting.





thats how my day went , i thought i was going to get skunked this year this is only my third time out.

thought id share

Evan


----------



## olyman (Oct 31, 2009)

just one ques--we hang our deer the other way--why you this way??


----------



## yooper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice little buck there....good eater!!!
I hang both ways my self Oly, but I do find it easier to skin and quarter with the head down....all scraps go in rib cage and get hung high in a tree for the chickadees


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

never thought about wich way i hang them.


----------



## deeker (Nov 1, 2009)

The buck has a fairly large body for a two point. Nice.

You need to return my Ruger .220 Swift though. (I wish)

I wish I had never sold mine.



Kevin


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

ssee the rack in the chair thats a mature 4 point. that buck would make this forkey look like alittle fawn.


----------



## tree md (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice Mulie! Congrats!!!

I hang my deer the same way. I use a Gimbrel and pulley to hoist it up. makes it easy to hang.


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

i think this is the first thread of mine that have been moved.

kinda insane i didnt realize we had great outdoors forumn.

maybe we can jumble the chainsaw stuff in it to.


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

whats gimbrel?

i think im going to fab a spreader bar to hook in the rear legs then pull it up with a cable winch of some sort.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Nov 1, 2009)

nice deer,where did you shoot it, 220 doesn't make much of a mark.we also hang our deer the same way good idea for the hanger.


----------



## tree md (Nov 1, 2009)

Evan said:


> whats gimbrel?
> 
> i think im going to fab a spreader bar to hook in the rear legs then pull it up with a cable winch of some sort.



You got it. I spelled it wrong. It's spelled gambrel.

_Gambrel' is a Norman English word, sometimes spelled gamerel, gamrel, gambril and gameral meaning "a crooked or hooked stick". A gambrel is a stick or piece of timber used to spread open and hang a slaughtered animal by its hind legs. Gambrel is also a term for the joint in the upper part of a horse’s hind leg, the hock.[citation needed] In fact, there is an old folk rhyme that says, "First joint above the hoof is the Gambrel, hence a Gambrel Roof."_

There's a pic of one here:

http://www.texashunterproducts.com/ortgaga.html?gclid=CJyFpZKZ650CFcNx5Qod3SHsKg

We got a couple of them on a game pole at our lease that are hoisted with boat winches. I just use a rope and pulley in a tree at home.


----------



## Evan (Nov 3, 2009)

220 actualy blood shot alittle bit of meat with the 53gr triple shock.

this deer was shot at about 300yds bullet performed flawlesly, its the second deer ive taken with the 220 and triple shock im starting to become a belever in the barnes triple shock.


----------

